# Would It Be Possible?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Would it be possible to add an option to a rom or a kernel so that if the thunderbolt power key is held down for an additional 5 or 10 seconds beyond the appearance of the popup menu the phone would shut off? The advantage is it would save looking at the menu AND if screen becomes unresponsive you could still shut down normally without a battery pull. I'm aware there is a way to restart (pwr-vol. Up-vol. Down) but it would be nice to shut off the phone as well.


----------



## synrgi (Aug 4, 2011)

That is a nice idea! It is a rom specific feature. I'll see if I can add it to cyanogenmod. As far as I've seen though, android doesn't natively support multiple separate "key held down" events. Basically the "power button pressed" event is attached to screen off/screen on and "power button held" event is attached to the power menu you're talking about.

I'll double check the source code and see if a second, longer delay can easily be added. If it can, I'll submit it to cyanogenmod's code review and if accepted, most cm based roms will have it in a week or two.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

synrgi said:


> That is a nice idea! It is a rom specific feature. I'll see if I can add it to cyanogenmod. As far as I've seen though, android doesn't natively support multiple separate "key held down" events. Basically the "power button pressed" event is attached to screen off/screen on and "power button held" event is attached to the power menu you're talking about.
> 
> I'll double check the source code and see if a second, longer delay can easily be added. If it can, I'll submit it to cyanogenmod's code review and if accepted, most cm based roms will have it in a week or two.


I kind of guessed it wasn't possible or one of the developers (like you!) Would have added it by now. It would be nice though if you figure out a way!


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a genuinely great idea, because I personally don't like to do battery pulls, as out scratched the back cover, but if the screen us unresponsive then that is the only option, but thus us the solution to it. Hope your idea works or for you, cuz I personally like it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I'm aware there is a way to restart (pwr-vol. Up-vol. Down)


Oh cool, I never knew this!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Lightning7 said:


> This is a genuinely great idea, because I personally don't like to do battery pulls, as out scratched the back cover, but if the screen us unresponsive then that is the only option, but thus us the solution to it. Hope your idea works or for you, cuz I personally like it.


Thanks, unfortunately it sounds as though the hardware developers would have to build in a function like this forbit to work.

The hold down power button while simultaneously pressing volume up and volume down keys will at least restart the device but it takes forever and I often want to go directly to recovery or shut down completely for a battery pull. I think it is silly that a hardware enabled forced power down feature isn't built into all android phones.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Why? MOST users dont.ever want the phone.off. If it freezes they want it rebooted. If you wanna get into recoveru hold.volume down before it shows the.boot screen. Most users dont.need recovery or there phone.off very often.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I should have mentioned I want it off to pull battery. I don't like to do a battery pull when phone is "live" computers allow forced shut downs. Phones should too.


----------

